# ubriacarsi come



## smoky

Ciao a tutti, 
secondo voi, qual è l'espressione più frequente in italiano per dire che si è bevuto molto e si è veramente molto ubriachi? 
"ci siamo ubriacati come...?

Grazie


----------



## tie-break

Mi viene in mente : "ubriachi fradici".


----------



## giottina

Eventualmente puoi utilizzare "aver bevuto come spugne".
ciao ciao


----------



## SunDraw

Dalle mie parti si dice "imbriago spolpo" ma, per quanto si senta in giro "spolpo" figuratamente per "sfinito", non so se anche anche in italiano si usi per l'alterazione etilica.


----------



## la italianilla

In alcune zone della Toscana si dice "_prender la scimmia_", ma non so se sia usato e/o compreso anche da altre parti.


----------



## GavinW

smoky said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> secondo voi, qual è l'espressione più frequente in italiano per dire che si è bevuto molto e si è veramente molto ubriachi?
> "ci siamo ubriacati come...?
> 
> Grazie


 
I know "ubriacarsi come un verme". Qualcuno puo' confermare?


----------



## Sergiusuigres

Uno molto ubriaco in Toscana è detto "briaho come un tégolo". In effetti la tegola del tetto è zeppa d'acqua quando piove, come lo è di vino chi beve molto.

La Italianilla: Pur essendo fiorentino, non conoscevo il modo di dire "prendere la scimmia".


----------



## sam1978

la italianilla said:


> In alcune zone della Toscana si dice "_prender la scimmia_", ma non so se sia usato e/o compreso anche da altre parti.



Quest'espressione io la sento con tutt'altro significato che "Ubriacarsi". Qui in Liguria, ma penso anche da altre parti, significa "Farsi prendere", nel senso di "Iniziare a fare qualcosa e non staccarsi o staccarsi molto difficilmente"; ad esempio, uno a cui piace giocare e lo vediamo giocare gli diciamo: "Ti è presa la scimmia!" 
Tornando al tema principale io direi: "Ubriaco fradicio".


----------



## SunDraw

GavinW said:


> I know "ubriacarsi come un verme". Qualcuno puo' confermare?


Si può dire normalmente "ubriaco da far schifo".
Per cui qualsiasi paragone con qualcosa di ripugnante funziona, meglio se pittoresco visto l'effetto euforico e apparentemente senza conseguenze e quindi beneamato dell'esaltazione alcolica.
Nella fattispecie il "verme" (credo anche in inglese) è una figurazione tradizionale per un individuo spregevole, per un comportamento "di cui vergognarsi".

In homolaicus oltre a "sbronzo marcio" c'è un (per me curioso) "ciucco tradito" tra tutta la serie di consueti ottimi sinonimi:
http://www.homolaicus.com/linguaggi/sinonimi/hypertext/1590.htm#003859
Aggiungerei "devastato" (in gergo la sbronza "un devasto").

Nel Morgante si trova un bell' "ubriaco e ben cotto".


----------



## furs

Ogni regione ha differenti modi di dire ricalcati sul dialetto.
Ad esempio a Trieste sentiresti dire "Ubriaco duro come uno scalino".


----------



## sam1978

Un'altra espressione che mi sovviene è: "Essere gonfio come una zampogna"!


----------



## la italianilla

Sergiusuigres said:


> la italianilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> In alcune zone della Toscana si dice "_prender la scimmia_", ma non so se sia usato e/o compreso anche da altre parti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uno molto ubriaco in Toscana è detto "briaho come un tégolo". In effetti la tegola del tetto è zeppa d'acqua quando piove, come lo è di vino chi beve molto.
> 
> La Italianilla: Pur essendo fiorentino, non conoscevo il modo di dire "prendere la scimmia".
Click to expand...


Sì infatti, anch'io non lo uso ed ero consapevole che fosse diffuso in determinate zone: per esempio l'ho sentito usare da un amico che vive nella zone di Pistoia (infatti ho specificato che non sapevo se in uso da tutte le parti). 
Confermo il "Briao (briaco) com'un tegolo", anche se a me non piace e non lo uso 



sam1978 said:


> Quest'espressione io la sento con tutt'altro significato che "Ubriacarsi". Qui in Liguria, ma penso anche da altre parti, significa "Farsi prendere", nel senso di "Iniziare a fare qualcosa e non staccarsi o staccarsi molto difficilmente"; ad esempio, uno a cui piace giocare e lo vediamo giocare gli diciamo: "Ti è presa la scimmia!"
> Tornando al tema principale io direi: "Ubriaco fradicio".



Penso che questo sia il significato generico per tutti nell'italiano standard, visto che anch'io lo percepisco come primo significato (a meno che il contesto non sia un altro, riferendoci al topic). 
Ciao!


----------



## sam1978

la italianilla said:


> Penso che questo sia il significato generico per tutti nell'italiano standard, visto che anch'io lo percepisco come primo significato (a meno che il contesto non sia un altro, riferendoci al topic).
> Ciao!


Scusa,  non ho capito se ti rifersci al "T'è presa la scimmia" o "Ubriachi fradici"...


----------



## la italianilla

sam1978 said:


> Scusa,  non ho capito se ti rifersci al "T'è presa la scimmia" o "Ubriachi fradici"...



Intendevo dire che "prender la scimmia", così come l'hai spiegato tu nel messaggio precedente - ovvero _fissarsi con qualcosa_ - è sicuramente il significato classico che viene intuito da tutti 
Comunque, adesso che ci penso, tornando all'espressione "ubriaco fradicio", forse è veramente quella più famosa ed immediata.


----------



## sam1978

la italianilla said:


> Intendevo dire che "prender la scimmia", così come l'hai spiegato tu nel messaggio precedente - ovvero _fissarsi con qualcosa_ - è sicuramente il significato classico che viene intuito da tutti
> Comunque, adesso che ci penso, tornando all'espressione "ubriaco fradicio", forse è veramente quella più famosa ed immediata.


Ah, ok! 
Era per chiarirsi!...


----------



## Dulcinea

Anche io voto per "ubriaco fradicio", che è sicuramente l'espressione più corretta nella lingua nazionale.

La "scimmia" mi rimanda ad altre sostanze.


----------



## Sabrine07

E per non scontentare nessuno, in questo thread si parla di "essere ubriaco come una scimmia"!
http://forum.wordreference.com/archive/index.php/t-335493.html


----------



## cityofgod

Ubriaco come 'na cocuzza.
Ubriaco come Jimmycinquepance (amico intimo di Paul Gascoigne, giocatore della Lazio negli anni '90 che girava tutti i bar di Roma) !


----------



## furs

Mi accorgo che a parte una menzione di passata (da parte di SunDraw) nessuno ha insistito su ciucco e sbronzo. Eppure nel linguaggio colloquiale in tutto il Nord Italia (almeno) questi termini si sentono ben di piu' di ubriaco.


----------



## sam1978

furs said:


> Mi accorgo che a parte una menzione di passata (da parte di SunDraw) nessuno ha insistito su ciucco e sbronzo. Eppure nel linguaggio colloquiale in tutto il Nord Italia (almeno) questi termini si sentono ben di piu' di ubriaco.


Vero... Tra l'altro mi sovviene anche "Brillo", "Alticcio",... Forse "Ciucco" è un po' più usato anche se un po' meno formale...


----------



## muppyclaire

Da Bologna:
"prendersi una gran cassa"... Non so perché, ma non credo che la cassa si riferisca alla "cassa di liquori"...


----------



## tie-break

muppyclaire said:


> Da Bologna:
> "prendersi una gran cassa"... Non so perché, ma non credo che la cassa si riferisca alla "cassa di liquori"...


 
Anche "bresca" è molto usato a Bologna


----------



## muppyclaire

Oh, sì! E'vero.
"Bresca" è usatissimo! Bravo!
muppy


----------



## vega3131

Dulcinea said:


> Anche io voto per "ubriaco fradicio", che è sicuramente l'espressione più corretta nella lingua nazionale.
> La "scimmia" mi rimanda ad altre sostanze.


Concordo sull'aggettivo "ubriaco fradicio"; se volessi però usare una frase completa, direi "ha preso una sbornia da catelessi", che è abbastanza comune dalle mie parti.
Per quanto riguarda la scimmia, concordo pure: penso (ma vorrei conferme) che sia un calco dell'espressione inglese "to have a monkey on one's back" per "essere un drogato". Questo mi ricorda il romanzo di Burroughs, tradotto in italiano col titolo "La Scimmia Sulla Schiena"


----------



## Dulcinea

vega3131 said:


> Concordo sull'aggettivo "ubriaco fradicio"; se volessi però usare una frase completa, direi "ha preso una sbornia da catelessi", che è abbastanza comune dalle mie parti.
> Per quanto riguarda la scimmia, concordo pure: penso (ma vorrei conferme) che sia un calco dell'espressione inglese "to have a monkey on one's back" per "essere un drogato". Questo mi ricorda il romanzo di Burroughs, tradotto in italiano col titolo "La Scimmia Sulla Schiena"



Esattamente. Anch'io credo che il termine derivi da Burroughs. In gergo ho sentito dire spesso anche "scimmiato" (es. in quella casa erano tutti scimmiati di crack).


----------



## Juri

Ciucco e' usato in Friuli-Ven.Giulia. "El se ga inciucca'."
E' pero' curioso si dica - a Trieste - "Duro come un comàto"
(IL comato dovrebbe essere il collare di legno per bestie da tiro)


----------



## furs

Giusto -- un comato. Mi me ricordavo solo duro come un scalin...


----------



## hjelm84

Mi vengono in mente tante possibilità: sbronzo, stencato, ciucco, bevuto, alticcio, più che brillo, ubriaco marcio, ubriaco stenco, ubriaco perso, ubriaco sfatto (desfo, reg.), quindi marcio stenco perso sfatto (desfo), sgionfo (regionale lombardo anche per essere pieni di cibo). Prendersi una tega, prendersi una piomba, esser piombi, impiombare/rsi, sfondarsi di alcol, non reggersi in piedi, non tirare più né coppe né bastoni (ma questi ultimi due si riferiscono a varie situazioni di sfinimento), alzare il gomito.
Prendersi/avere una scimmia l'ho sentito in svariati sensi: sia per ubriacarsi, che per essere di cattivo umore, o avere un pallino per qualcosa.
Più che altro ho sentito "(gli) è scesa la scimmia" per qualcuno cui l'effetto dell'alcol sta passando, lasciandolo intontito e assonnato, senza più entusiasmo (nè dignità).


----------



## Juri

Per dire alzare il gomito,sborniarsi, trincare, esiste anche _andare in cimbali_; e sono vicini di significato _prendere una_ _scuffia, essere cotto, sbronzo marcio..._

_Imperdonabile:_ avevo dimenticato il triestino _"ciapar la bala"_


----------



## andrew82

io una volta ho sentito anche "mi sono ubriacato come una scimmia"


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Da noi le espressioni più comuni nel parlato mi sembra siano:

"essere *ciocco*" (più che "ciucco", ma infatti nella nostra variante di lombardo sostituiamo spesso la U con la O ("senator", "terón", per rimanere in linguaggio "politico lombardo"...), "essere *ciocco perso*", "prendersi una *piomba*", forse anche "prendersi una *stinca*", "essere *stinco*".

La *scimmietta *mi evoca qualcosa, ma non so bene come si usi: io non la uso mai.


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Ah, e poi: "essere *ubriaco lercio*", "*prenderla secca*" (sottinteso l'ubriacatura). Qui in Svizzera, noi ticinesi abbiamo una reputazione di bevitori, quindi il lessico inerente è abbastanza vasto.


----------



## luway

sam1978 said:


> Un'altra espressione che mi sovviene è: "Essere gonfio come una zampogna"!



Questo l'ho sempre sentito usare per chi ha preso una gran legnata (botte).

Mi ha fatto però ricordare il vecchio (non lo sento più da molto, ormai) "esser pieno come un otre", che mi pare non fosse stato ancora menzionato.


----------



## violadaprile

A Milano: "ciucco tradito", "l'ha ciapaa la ciocca", "el va via cont un pee sol"


----------



## Akire72

Ubriaco come una staccia


----------



## pizzi

Chi è ubriaco, prima ha *tazzato come un'oca*


----------



## cercolumi

Dal Nord-Est segnalo anche "l'aver bevuto come una gorna". Gorna  grondaia.

Chiedo invece conferma agli amici triestini sull'"essere imbibitato" che mi sembra di aver sentito da quelle parti.


----------



## francisgranada

Per curiosità, dalle nostre parti (in alcuni paesi d'Europa centrale) si ubriaca come un _porco_. In italiano non esiste questa associazione?

(se fossi un maiale, mi sentirei offeso ...)


----------



## Lula_

Sergiusuigres said:


> Uno molto ubriaco in Toscana è detto "briaho come un tégolo". In effetti la tegola del tetto è zeppa d'acqua quando piove, come lo è di vino chi beve molto.
> 
> La Italianilla: Pur essendo fiorentino, non conoscevo il modo di dire "prendere la scimmia".



Ciao amici toscani! A Pra(t)o siamo"briahi marci" 
Nemmeno io conosco "prendere la scimmia"! I misteri della lingua!


----------



## francisgranada

Non conosco "prendere la scimmia" in italiano, ma m'interessa. Nello slovacco esiste (letteralmente) "avere scimmia", ma il significato non è tanto quello di "essere ubriaco", ma piuttosto "sentirsi male dopo". P.e. il giorno successivo, quando uno non è più ubriaco, ma si sente male, non è in forma, eventualmente vomita ecc ... E' così anche nell'italiano o no?


----------



## violadaprile

L'espressione "avere la scimmia", con tutte le sue varianti e derivata da tutti i significati sopra menzionati, ha ormai purtroppo un significato ben preciso.
È quello stato in cui si trova chi è in astinenza da droga pesante, caratterizzato da allucinazioni, perdita del controllo e dolori fisici fortissimi, fino a contorcimenti e spasmi, anche con vomito, nausea, emicrania, astenia. 

Siamo ben lontani dal termine italiano "postumi dell'alcol", cui forse Francis si riferisce, che si hanno dopo la sbornia ma quando uno già sta ripigliandosi.

La "scimmia" è invece l'apice della mancanza di droga, quando i peggiori effetti si fanno sentire e il corpo è martoriato dal bisogno impellente. Non fase remissiva, dunque, ma fase acutissima. Ed è la maggiore responsabile del fatto che i tossici non riescono a smettere, se non mediante fiumi di interventi anche e soprattutto farmacologici.


----------



## luway

francisgranada said:


> Per curiosità, dalle nostre parti (in alcuni paesi d'Europa centrale) si ubriaca come un _porco_. In italiano non esiste questa associazione?
> 
> (se fossi un maiale, mi sentirei offeso ...)



A quanto mi risulta, il 'porco' in genere viene associato al mangiare molto, non al bere: "mangiare/ingozzarsi come un porco/maiale".

Riguardo al bere molto, l'animale di riferimento è il cammello: "bere come un cammello", ma per quanto mi riguarda non lo associo agli alcolici bensì all'acqua, a quando una persona è assetata e ne tracanna in quantità. Ma forse semplicemente non ricordo che si usi anche per vino e altro.

Altra cosa associata al bere, e in questo caso proprio alcolici, è la spugna: "bere come una spugna".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Dalle mie parti si dice "ciucco perso" e anche "ciucco stinco" ... ma non chiedetemi da cosa derivi "stinco"! 
Ho trovato "ubriaco" nel "Dizionario dei dialetti" ... non so se le versioni date siano attendibili!


----------



## Nunou

Ho anche sentito dire "ho bevuto troppo e ora sono completamente tronco/ciumito..." ma sicuramente si tratta di espressioni regionali.

Ciao.


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> ...  ma non chiedetemi da cosa derivi "stinco"! ...



Ciao Anna !

Puoi scegliere:

1. Treccani: *stinco* s. m. [dal germ. *skinko (cfr. il ted. Schinken «prosciutto»)] ... la parte di gamba compresa fra il ginocchio e la caviglia ...  

2. DRAE: *estinco *s. m.  [dal lat. _stincus_, da _scincus,_ e questo dal gr. σκίγκος]. Rettile saurio dalla famiglia degli Scíncidi ... 

3. altro ....


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis caro  

Il significato 1. mi è noto!  (... il 2. ammetto, no!) ... ma, appunto, non penso che "ciucco stinco" abbia attinenza con lo stinco del maiale ... ma forse sbaglio! 

Sono più propensa a pensare che derivi dal dialetto locale "stenk", cioè "rigido" o "steso" ... ma nel dubbio ... mi astengo!


----------



## francisgranada

C'è anche il verbo tedesco _stinken_, che significa puzzare ed eventualmente potrebbe venire in considerazione nei daletti del Nord Italia. Insomma, un "ciucco stinco" _puzza_ come lo _stinco _del maiale e si trova _steso e rigido _sul suolo come una _lucertola _(dalla famiglia degli Scincidi, ovviamente) ...


----------



## Youngfun

In Italiano esiste l'espressione "bere come un turco"....
Chissà perché gli italiani ce l'hanno con i turchi...

Uno che beve tanto è letteralmente un "beone", termine che mi hanno insegnato a scuola, anche se mai sentito nella vita reale.
Oppure un "ubriacone", "uno che ci dà giù".

A Roma si dice "(i)'mbriaco fracico" , variazione fonetica di "ubriaco fradicio".
Oppure si dice anche "stai f(u)ori".

Chissà perché "stai brillo"... ma "ma non sei lucido"... due espressioni contrarie per dire la stessa cosa.


----------



## luway

Youngfun, io conosco solo "fumare come un turco", mai sentito associato al bere.


----------



## Nunou

Che io sappia in Italia...si tratta di fumare come un turco/o due turchi messi insieme...quella del bere non l'avevo mai sentita. Sei sicuro YoungFun?
Comunque significa solo fumare tanto....messa a parte qualche reminiscenza dell'ultima guerra da parte di persone che l'hanno vissuta o di detti popolari  relativi a guerre ben più lontane nel tempo (mamma li Turchi), non credo che si tratti di avercela con loro....forse si associa semplicemente all'uso dell'arghilè fumato in gruppo e che produce nuvole di fumo intorno.....
Forse ho complicato un po' la faccenda...torniamo al bere va...

Ubriaco fradicio....forse perché troppo _bagnato_ / _annaffiato _dai liquidi alcolici che ha bevuto.

Quella del _brillo e lucido_ mi fa troppo sorridere...ma non so come spiegartela, a parte che brillo non centra nulla con brillare ed è un sinonimo di _alticcio _che vuol dire leggermente ubriaco.

Ciao.


----------



## Anja.Ann

francisgranada said:


> C'è anche il verbo tedesco _stinken_, che significa puzzare ed eventualmente potrebbe venire in considerazione nei daletti del Nord Italia. Insomma, un "ciucco stinco" _puzza_ come lo _stinco _del maiale e si trova _steso e rigido _sul suolo come una _lucertola _(dalla famiglia degli Scincidi, ovviamente) ...



Bellissima, Francis!  

E pensandoci ... potresti benissimo essere nel giusto: data la dominazione longobarda, potrebbe starci la derivazione germanica dello "stinco" ... del resto una persona che ha "alzato il gomito" ... puzza di àlcol!


----------



## Youngfun

Forse "bere come un turco" è diffuso solo a Roma?
Anche Enrico Brignani aveva fatto questa battuta nei suoi spettacoli. Battuta che non riporto interamente perché troppo volgare. 
Vi dò il link sul gruppo di Facebook. Chi vuole può cercare il video su _Youtube_.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Young 

Mai sentita nemmeno da me.


----------



## Nunou

Youngfun...da questo si vede che una lingua è sempre in continua evoluzione...ora, grazie a te, sappiamo anche noi che, da qualche parte in Italia, ai Turchi si associa anche il bere e non solo il fumo. Ma non mi sembra che in realtà i Turchi bevano poi così tanto...o sbaglio? 


Ciao.


----------



## Youngfun

Secondo me a Roma si è partiti da "fumare come un turco", e poi per analogia si è passati anche agli altri altri vizi negativi, quindi "bere come un turco", "bestemmiare come un turco", "far tardi come un turco" ma... secondo il Brignani, un'unica cosa non si fa "come un turco" , che non cito cosa essendo volgare.


----------



## Nunou

Hai ragione...mi ero dimenticata di "bestemmiare come un turco" che conosco benissimo, le altre invece no.
Ma poveri turchi però....praticamente diventano quasi un suffisso peggiorativo...ora capisco meglio perché pensavi che gli italiani ce l'avessero tanto con loro... 
Torniamo al bere però...altrimenti andiamo decisamente in OT.


----------



## violadaprile

> detti popolari relativi a guerre ben più lontane nel tempo (mamma li Turchi)


Secondo me, "bestemmiare come un turco" è precedente, dato che il tabacco è entrato nell'uso europeo solo dopo la scoperta dell'America. I Saraceni, invasori e pirati, sono sempre stati il nostro spauracchio, eretici e bestemmiatori per definizione, ancor prima delle crociate. Carino comunque il pensiero del narghilè 

Invece "bere come un turco" non l'ho mai sentita. Ho sentito invece "bere come una spugna" (già detto, lo so ), dal che il soprannome di "Spugna" ai vecchi marinai.
Si dice anche "pieno come un uovo", a volte riferito anche ad altro. E a Milano e dintorni "è caduto duro", sbornia all'ultimo stadio.


PS "Brillo" deriva da birillo, un coso che ondeggia e che è difficile far stare in piedi.
Almeno secondo me


----------



## longplay

... come una " botte (di vino) " . "Fumare come un turco" ,forse più che bere (i turchi, prevalentemente sono Mussulmani, e, eterodossie a parte...).


----------



## Nunou

longplay said:


> ... come una " botte (di vino) " . "Fumare come un turco" ,forse più che bere (i turchi, prevalentemente sono Mussulmani, e, eterodossie a parte...).


Esatto longplay, era proprio quello che intendevo io prima...


----------



## longplay

Nunou said:


> Esatto longplay, era proprio quello che intendevo io prima...




L'avevo letto. E ,se non piacesse il termine "botte", io mi sentirei libero di sostituirlo con "ubriaco come un fiasco (di vino)" .


----------



## francisgranada

Youngfun said:


> Secondo me a Roma si è partiti da "fumare come un turco", e poi per analogia si è passati anche agli altri altri vizi negativi, quindi "bere come un turco", "bestemmiare come un turco", "far tardi come un turco" ...



Sono d'accordo, volgio solo aggiungere che la stessa cosa succede anche dalle mie parti, cioè non pare un fenomeno solamente italiano. Però, originalmente solo il _fumare _viene associato con i turchi anche da noi (e non il bere o ubriacarsi).

Per curiosità (forse c'è qualcosa di simile anche in italiano ...): nell'ungherese c'è anche "_beve come un pellicano" _e nello slovacco _"beve come l'arcobaleno".

_In un dizionario bilingue online ho trovato _"bere a garganella". _Si usa?


----------



## luway

francisgranada said:


> Per curiosità (forse c'è qualcosa di simile anche in italiano ...): nell'ungherese c'è anche "_beve come un pellicano" _e nello slovacco _"beve come l'arcobaleno"._



Belli!  (non ho ricordo di nulla di simile in italiano)


> In un dizionario bilingue online ho trovato _"bere a garganella". _Si usa?



Sì, si usa (almeno in questa zona sì), ma riguarda letteralmente il modo in cui si beve, non cosa. Ricordo di aver già letto discussioni in proposito qui sul forum, ad esempio questa.


----------



## cercolumi

Rileggendo il titolo del thread "ubriacarsi come" mi è venuta in mente la _cucuzza_.
_Ubriaco come una cucuzza_


----------

